# I found this Gerber multitool in the road.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Trouble is, it seems to be locked shut somehow. any ideas?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I wondered where I dropped that, thanks! I'll PM you my mailing address.

Not going for that? Dang. You might try soaking it in Kroil for a day or so then trying to work each blade lose. Also, I believe, Gerber has a lifetime warranty. You can send it back to the factory and have them rebuild it.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Send it back to Gerber. They will send you a new one.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Going to have to anyway, someone ran over it and half the blades are crushed.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking in from the end, does it appear to have a pair of needle-nose pliers as pictured below?

If so, hit the little buttons as seen in this pic over the #5 and under the letter R and while holding them in, slide your hand to push those pliers out. It will then open everything else up.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

THAT'S IT!
But.. one of those buttons is gone. 
Probably why its jammed huh? I'll be taking
this thing to a dealer soon to see if I can get a free one.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd say if the button is gone, it's stuck in the locked position.
If you grab on the end of the needlenose, can you pull them out? If not, you're stuck in the locked position.

On a related note, there's a sheath for it that attaches to your belt. See if they can toss in one of those. I think they now offer them in Kydex or leather now as opposed to the original Nylon. Be advised that the nylon ones, after a bit of use, the end of the pliers will wear through the bottom and make a hole. It's just a hole and it doesn't seem to grow to where the knife will fall out the bottom of the sheath.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

here's the one i have..i've had 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Gerber 600. 
My favorite multi of all of them.

Second favorite : Leatherman Wave.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

JimLE - That's the exact one I have/use. Probably 15 years and still going strong (except the hole in the sheath)


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*thats the 2nd one i've bought.1st one fell apart on me,where the the plier actully hings at.i gave it so much hard treatment.it finally came apart on me.and i didnt know that they'd replace it free at time..so i just got me a new one..*


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

YUP.. she's locked up like a bank vault.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have some Gerber products and I am very glad to see them bringing production back to the USA. I know the LMF 2 is now being produced here and it seems a lot of the other products may be here as well. The Bear Brylls stuff will most likely stay in China due to cost. 

For Multitools I have to agree with most of the folks here that it is hard to beat a Leatherman made in USA.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just broke off the tip to my Gerber remix knife. Completely user error but will the company replace that too? Should I take it back to the store or notify the company online??


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*mojo4..i suggest getting in touch with the company on line.and maybe send a pic of it,and with in the first email as well..this way.they'll know that your on the up n up with them.and they'll know the extent of the situation at the same time.in which they'll do/say one of two things.return or no return..even then,they might have you take it to where you bought it,tobin with,for a return,or exchange.and if they go that route.then take printed copys of the emails where they say to do that,with you.just to be on the safe side..*


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I broke the pliers on my Leatherman, sent it to them, they sent me a new one


----------



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

I have several of that same pair. I had one of mine that the retaining clip snapped off and the button fell out. I was able to push down on the spring that is between the little slit that the button normally sits in while also pushing the button on the other side to get them to open. I jerry rigged a piece to replace the button and am still using them today. Hope this helps.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> I broke the pliers on my Leatherman, sent it to them, they sent me a new one


Leatherman will replace? I have three super tools that are broken!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a Leatherman that has a busted tip on the pliers thanks to a cotter pin on a 12' Massey Ferguson disk. I'll have to look up how to send it in.


----------

